# bottles



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

is there any reason some water bottles are coloured instead of clear
is just to jazz them up a little?
somethings ringing bells with algae & blue colour slows it down? or am i going nuts haha


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its just to jazz it up, colours dont slow down algea growth at all, as it doesnt filter UV levels, it just makes it harder to see when the bottle needs a scrub :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks  now to find out what must i be thinking off? this will bug me


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

SDavies said:


> thanks  now to find out what must i be thinking off? this will bug me


Lol. Blue lighting in a fish tank speeds up algae growth, if you have a little light inside which is blue, you normally end up with an algae patch! That might be what your thinking of.

But the coloured bottles are just for show 

*Heidi*


----------

